# The Emperor Be Damned



## BloodAngelsfan (Jan 22, 2009)

_ Your life is a lie..._

Jessi Hrad pondered the voice that had intruded her mind as she stalked through the dense undergrowth that seemingly covered the forests of Licineae. They seemed to come from some external source, as she had never doubted her service to the Emperor. She pushed the voice to the back of her thoughts and marched after her comrades. 

_ Your life is a lie, you are not fighting in service of your Emperor. You fight in the service of dictators. Your god is no more that a rotting corpse..._

The voice again receded. Jessi tightened her grip on her lasgun and continued to march. She grew worried at the blasphemies being spoken in her mind. Her grip continued to tighten until her knuckles turned white. 

_ You fight to preserve a dying empire, ruled by cruel tyrants. Millions are sent to their deaths everyday to further their own purposes. You fight and die for their honor while you do not receive so much as a grave..._

Jessi was horrified to find herself agreeing with the voice in her mind. She staggered as she tried to force the voice out of her head. Her fellow Guardsmen did not notice her stumbling, or the sheen of sweat that was gathering on her brow. She began to recite lines of the Imperial Creed, praying to the Emperor to redeem herself. Oblivious to the struggle within their own ranks the Guardsmen moved toward the enemy positions.

_ Your prayers do you no good. You know I speak the truth. All of your fighting is for naught, the Imperium will fall. The victory of Chaos is inevitable..._ 

Jessi slowly nodded, as she realized what she was being asked, what must be done. All the same tears welled in her eyes as she switched her lasgun to automatic.

_ The Chaos Gods will triumph, and you will fight to further their goals._

With a heavy heart, Jessi raised her weapon into a firing a position and aimed the barrel at the receding forms of her friends and tears began to flow freely as she pulled the trigger. Within a minute the Guardsmen lay dead, three score of shots having reduced their bodies to little more than smoking piles of meat. Jessi slumped to her knees in sorrow. She kneeled there for what seemed an eternity until finally a look of acceptance etched itself on her face as she gazed upward.

"The Chaos Gods will triumph, and I will fight to further their goals." 

Several cultists seemingly materialized out of the surrounding foliage, beckoning her. She stood and made to follow them. She fought for new masters now, and the Emperor be damned.


Feel free to criticize and comment.


----------



## ejacobs (Sep 27, 2009)

From an artistic perspective, a well written and evocative piece. I could feel her torment.

From a loyal servant of our Immortal Emperor, THE HERETIC SHALL BURN!

We shall flay the skin from her body as she confesses her crimes and reveals her accomplices! Vile traitor scum!

LOL!

E


----------



## waltzmelancholy_07 (Sep 30, 2008)

From another loyal servant of the Emperor: BURN YOU HERETICS!:ireful2:... Hahaha... I like it but it was little generic and short... It gave me the feeling like: "I have nothing to look forward to"... Because it lacked the description of the place and the time... For all I know, it was during the Horus Heresy or in the year 50,000... Also, I didn't like her transformation... It was rather weak... 

Hope you don't see me as a b*****d for my criticisms... It's all constructive, believe me... I look forward in reading your other works in the future:victory:...


----------



## BloodAngelsfan (Jan 22, 2009)

No, I encourage criticism. Also this was just something I wrote in around 10 minutes during English class, I didn't really revise it. In regards to time, she worships the Emperor so it has to be after the Heresy.


----------

